# Spider Shed



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

Not sure if this will be of any interest / help to anyone but I thought I would document the building and fitting out of my "Spider Shed".

To cut a long story short my Tarantula collection has expanded considerably over the last year to the point where I am now breeding some of my T's. My two bookcases with heatmats and thermostats are limiting my collection so have decided to take the plunge and convert a shed in my garden into a dedicated spider room. The 8x6 shed will be with me next week so the first photo is my cleared area of the garden where it will be situated. Total cost so far £0.










Any constructive criticism and thoughts and ideas on insulating and heating are welcome. I am considering jablite EPS for insulation and maybe the new Dyson Hot heater...


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

No real comments but, you lucky so & so,..:lol2: i would love a dedicated spider room/shed,. will watch your build with great interest/envy,:lol2:


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Jammy bloke! 
That (boiler?) vent isn't going to be an issue for positioning the shed is it?

I've no idea on the insulation etc, but there are a few threads kicking around from previous peeps that have set some up. You'll have to insulate everything though, walls, floor, door and roof.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

If you have money use king span to insulate has too be the best out there for insulating.


----------



## Dannydarby86 (Aug 27, 2012)

Good luCk with the build dude,can't wait to see the finished product,hopefully one day I'll have a collection big enough to deserve a spider hotel:lol2:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Total cost so far £0 :lol2: Loving it!!!!!!!!
Aye gd luck with that venture just prepare for the bitter winter months n insulate it much as you can!

Hows ur Gbb n Tiger gettin on Danny ?:2thumb:


----------



## Dannydarby86 (Aug 27, 2012)

Good dude  the gbb has made an awesome little den and webbed up most of the enclosure,comes out every so often even saw him/her drinking late last night,the P.irminia has made a mini den not much webbing but both have been eating fine,fed one small cricket to both every other day they seam "happy" haha I'll get some pictures up when I manage to get a hold of a decent camera


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Dannydarby86 said:


> Good dude  the gbb has made an awesome little den and webbed up most of the enclosure,comes out every so often even saw him/her drinking late last night,the P.irminia has made a mini den not much webbing but both have been eating fine,fed one small cricket to both every other day they seam "happy" haha I'll get some pictures up when I manage to get a hold of a decent camera


 
Sun tiger doesnt do much the Gbb goes OTT with it! : victory:

Eatin wise same again the Gbb is a machine in the making :mf_dribble:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

N king spans great but its toxic for plants! So i dunno if that works the same with Ts :whistling2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

ive a 16footer x fish house in my garden to lazy to do it


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

use the siver roll layer stuff beter than kingsam


----------



## Dannydarby86 (Aug 27, 2012)

I found a thread where a guy called peterUK talks about how he's had a tarantula shed and had it for years,he might be able to give you some tips  here's the link http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/173010-spider-set-up-idea-2.html


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Dannydarby86 said:


> I found a thread where a guy called peterUK talks about how he's had a tarantula shed and had it for years,he might be able to give you some tips  here's the link http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/173010-spider-set-up-idea-2.html


 good post cant see that old boy about anymore lol


----------



## Dannydarby86 (Aug 27, 2012)

Whoops :lol2: Still a bit of useful info from his post,I'd better get learning who's about and who's not haha


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Dannydarby86 said:


> Whoops :lol2: Still a bit of useful info from his post,I'd better get learning who's about and who's not haha


----------



## Dannydarby86 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ahahahaha no more posts from me


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Dannydarby86 said:


> I found a thread where a guy called peterUK talks about how he's had a tarantula shed and had it for years,he might be able to give you some tips  here's the link http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/173010-spider-set-up-idea-2.html



The biggest tip I can give you is DONT use the loft insulation (rockwool) like I did. 
When i made the post above in August '08 the loft insulation was working very well UNTIL the shed sprung a small leak (which I didnt find out about for several months . . . end of January ?) and the rockwool soaked the water up like a sponge and held it and slowly rotted the entire back wall away from the bottom up. It wasnt until I was having a move about that I noticed a dark mouldy patch along where the floor and backwall joined, when I poked the patch with my finger . . it went straight through the wall into a wet soggy mess. 
When I poked it further with a screwdriver, it went completely through the outer wall. After moving the entire collection of several hundred spiders indoors, I investigated further and found that the back wall was completely rotted through from the base up to approx chest height. 
PANIC STATIONS !!!!! :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp:
I had to replace the entire back wall of the shed (in the snow !!) I then totally stripped out the shed down to the bare wood inc floor and ceiling (to check all area's for wood rot) and then re-insulated with 2 inch Kingspan, 1/2inch plywood and reinstalled the electrics with a separate fuse board.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Rockwool :lol2:
Dodgy dodgy Peter :whistling2:

Just joking : victory:


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the tips so far guys - At the moment I think to insulate I may well use the Jablite EPS (this is basically E15 grade polystyrene used to insulate the outside of buildings before they are rendered) and then board over with MDF. Kingspan is definately a good product but I am worried about it's toxicity. One other option I was considering is plasterboard backed with phenolic foam. Here though I am worried about any damp through a leak or atmosphere affecting the plasterboard.

As far as heating is concerned I am slightly concerned at how much electricity my oil filled radiator uses which is why I am considering the (very expensive) Dyson Hot.

Any thoughts...


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> The biggest tip I can give you is DONT use the loft insulation (rockwool) like I did.
> When i made the post above in August '08 the loft insulation was working very well UNTIL the shed sprung a small leak (which I didnt find out about for several months . . . end of January ?) and the rockwool soaked the water up like a sponge and held it and slowly rotted the entire back wall away from the bottom up. It wasnt until I was having a move about that I noticed a dark mouldy patch along where the floor and backwall joined, when I poked the patch with my finger . . it went straight through the wall into a wet soggy mess.
> When I poked it further with a screwdriver, it went completely through the outer wall. After moving the entire collection of several hundred spiders indoors, I investigated further and found that the back wall was completely rotted through from the base up to approx chest height.
> PANIC STATIONS !!!!! :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp:
> I had to replace the entire back wall of the shed (in the snow !!) I then totally stripped out the shed down to the bare wood inc floor and ceiling (to check all area's for wood rot) and then re-insulated with 2 inch Kingspan, 1/2inch plywood and reinstalled the electrics with a separate fuse board.


Thanks Peter for the heads up on loft insulation - I will avoid this!


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

halfmanhalftarantula said:


> Any constructive criticism and thoughts and ideas on insulating and heating are welcome. .


What a daft idea. Where did you get that from? :whistling2:

My advice to you is get a shed twice the size of the one you want so you can fill it with Trindad chevrons!!!!!!! 

The main thing, which I ommitted from mine, is ALWAYS make room for a kettle and a beer fridge! :2thumb:


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

I use the dragon 3 oil filled radiator found on the Argos website for around £130 and it does the job for me, you can select the lower heat setting which I assume is about 800 watts instead of the full 3K which is good for economy, it's got a digital thermostat, 10 year warranty, remote control and other useful features  I think it's made by Delonghi but I'm not 100% on that one.


----------



## mrmini (Sep 12, 2011)

i have a concrete shed,not very big atall but lined it everywhere with Celotex insulation 100mm on roof and sides with 50mm on the floor,heat with a oil filled rad and one of them plug in thermostats.the rad is hardly on for long atall even on lowest setting and stays a constant 84F on top shelf inside with bottom about 76F.works perfect for me,just over a yr now: victory:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Ben.M said:


> I use the dragon 3 oil filled radiator found on the Argos website for around £130 and it does the job for me, you can select the lower heat setting which I assume is about 800 watts instead of the full 3K which is good for economy, it's got a digital thermostat, 10 year warranty, remote control and other useful features  I think it's made by Delonghi but I'm not 100% on that one.



This is the heater i use in my reptile shed, which is insulated with 2" Celotex (floor, walls, ceiling & even the door). I bought mine from Argos..... Buy De'Longhi TRD0820ER Dragon 3 Oil Filled Radiator at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Oil filled radiators, Oil filled radiators. It's gone up by £15 in a year though as i paid £119.99 for mine.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

halfmanhalftarantula said:


> Kingspan is definately a good product but I am worried about it's toxicity.


Where did you get the idea that kingspan is toxic ? 
I've had it now for 4.5 years with no problems and I have several friends who use it in their fish and bird houses without any hassle. 



halfmanhalftarantula said:


> As far as heating is concerned I am slightly concerned at how much electricity my oil filled radiator uses which is why I am considering the (very expensive) Dyson Hot.
> 
> *Any thoughts...*



If the shed is properly insulated then the heater will not come on that often, if you ponce about and skimp on the insulation to save money now. . . . . . . . it will cost you much much more in the long term in electric bills and possible tarantula deaths.


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> Where did you get the idea that kingspan is toxic ?
> I've had it now for 4.5 years with no problems and I have several friends who use it in their fish and bird houses without any hassle.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

what would be on more a heater in a double glazed house thats fully insulated or a will insulated shed


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

halfmanhalftarantula said:


> PeterUK said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get the idea that kingspan is toxic ?
> ...


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

StaneyWid said:


> Yep toxic to plants told u :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Hmmmmmmm . . . . . How many people keep plants in a SPIDER shed I wonder ? 
I certainly dont want nasty plants in my spider shed that take up room and that i have to maintain. 
My spider shed has nothing in it but spiders and home grown spider food.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

kingspan is spot on i had 60 plus tanks in my fish house my kingspan was not even covered up. ps kingspan is old news its that foil stuff not the cheap stuff the £100 a roll its the same as 4inch of kingspan.


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

So the spider shed is progressing...



















My 8x6 shed has arrived and the hard work starts now! Total cost so far £244


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

halfmanhalftarantula said:


> So the spider shed is progressing...
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Cool. You may have to double that on sealant to stop all those horrible little trues getting in!!!!!!!!

I spent a wad on the stuff and my shed is still full of Tegenarias. I was thinking of having a table at SEAS!!!!!!!


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Cool. You may have to double that on sealant to stop all those horrible little trues getting in!!!!!!!!
> 
> I spent a wad on the stuff and my shed is still full of Tegenarias. I was thinking of having a table at SEAS!!!!!!!


I will build sealant into my budget!


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

A succesful couple of hours!!


----------



## bob109 (Jan 8, 2012)

how close is you shed from your flue terminal as that looks a bit to close + if its to close you will find your shed may get covered in condensate from you boiler + your heating engineer will list it as a fault if its to close.have a look in the install instructions for clearances if not go on line or tell me wot boiler you got and i could tell you wot you need as im gassafe registered


----------



## MajesticJT (Jul 23, 2012)

surely the mans flute is fine, it clears at least a foot or two (from the pic).
if you're 'elf n saftey mate, why i ought to!.

But no seriously, the main man has a point, it could actually cause alot of trouble.
Short term, you're looking at mould or that horrible thing called.


EDIT : BTW, love this thread, id so love to be able to place my T's in an outside place, but no way in hell!.
My bed, desk with a PC and the rest goes to my T's.
(plus : heater, humidifier).


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

hi good luck with your shed can i give you a couple of tips i would raise that shed off the floor it will get damp under it and the floor will flack the wood the floor is made of cant handle damp plus the posts will rot plus things living under it. Sorry to say the shed is a cheaply made one realy make sure you paint it a few coats in and out.


----------



## MajesticJT (Jul 23, 2012)

He makes a good point TBH.
Make sure it's raised at least three to five inches off of the ground.
Not only does this stop the old floor rot, but having raised it, i hear you cry "that leaves room for hedgehogs etc!". well, grab yaself some harris hawks and start falconry.....

no, again, seriously raise it, and who gives two shits about small rodents at the base of the shed ?!?!.

Thing is, they will most likely eat all the crap that tries to creep into said shed.
Cause hedgehogs or other rodents most likely wont bother the T's.
They stick to the lower base and wont give a crap.
(aswell as the fact that, i highly doubt they'd know how to handle a T, to be eaten).

Again, i'd rather keep my Ts indoors, i'd settle with a hammock in the corner while my Ts took over my room.

Just held my lowland ornamental, cute thing's only the size of my fingertip.
and my paraphysa scrofa is a MF and she's the most docile animal i've ever met!.

All the best though matey!.

Will be at 6th october kempton park!.
Missed BugzUK at the august one


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks all for the info - The flue is well away from the shed (the pic is a little deceptive - its about 2 foot beyond the end of the shed) It is a cheap as chips shed and I'll have a look at raising it off the floor - maybe on some stone slabs? The kids are primed and ready with their paintbrushes to give it a good few coats of Ronseal!


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

halfmanhalftarantula said:


> Thanks all for the info - The flue is well away from the shed (the pic is a little deceptive - its about 2 foot beyond the end of the shed) It is a cheap as chips shed and I'll have a look at raising it off the floor - maybe on some stone slabs? The kids are primed and ready with their paintbrushes to give it a good few coats of Ronseal!


use house bricks to get it of the floor or brese blocks also make sure you put loads of coats on or you will be lucky to get a year out of your shed


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

pcharlton said:


> use house bricks to get it of the floor or brese blocks also make sure you put loads of coats on or you will be lucky to get a year out of your shed


Yeah, but dont make it look too good or the residents of Dale Farm will be moving in!!!!!


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Yeah, but dont make it look too good or the residents of Dale Farm will be moving in!!!!!


:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Yeah, but dont make it look too good or the residents of Dale Farm will be moving in!!!!!


The shed is up on bricks! Dale Farm get ready!


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

The Progress so far...










As you can see the shed is now up on bricks and the kids have started to paint the floor and managed to get a bit of my shed...










As you can see we have opted for "Tank Factory Green"










Also started filling any gaps internally...


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

lookig good sorry to go on i would try to get one more brick under


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

pcharlton said:


> lookig good sorry to go on i would try to get one more brick under


Wassup, do you sell bricks or something? :whistling2:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

spiders in sheds...out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

Pretty pleased with how this is coming along...










We have four coats of Ronseal externally and as previously mentioned I have lifted the base off the floor by using one layer of bricks ( I also treated the floor battens with Ronseal).










Internally, We have three coats of Ronseal and all the gaps filled (apart from one small area to do as I ran out of sealant!)










The next step is to insulate - I have decided to lay a new floor with Jablite EPS between the battens and Kingspan for the walls and ceiling overclad with MDF.


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

Looking good dude


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Probably gonna have problems with the windows, either losing heat or over heating if the sun directly hits them (looking at the photos it probably wont)
Maybe make a double glazing effect using 2-3 layers of glass or perspex with small gaps between them (sealed of course)


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> Probably gonna have problems with the windows, either losing heat or over heating if the sun directly hits them (looking at the photos it probably wont)
> Maybe make a double glazing effect using 2-3 layers of glass or perspex with small gaps between them (sealed of course)


My next question was about the window - I want to leave it so as to let in a bit of natural light during daylight hours and therefore still have a night and day in the shed - however I'm concerned about losing heat through it as Peter points out. My only idea was to put a layer of perspex internally and externally and therefore make a triple glazed effect.

Any other ideas anyone...


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Why not just get a double glazed unit to put in there, it's what I've got in mine


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

halfmanhalftarantula said:


> Any other ideas anyone...


I dont recall you particularly liking my choice of curtains, Mark (and why would you!).................but they do work, both to cut down on direct sunlight (my shed is South facing) and retain warmth.

Its only PaulC1 who has publicly posted and branded me a bit strange.

2 quid from a boot sale, as my Missus keeps reminding me.


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

Lucky Eddie said:


> I dont recall you particularly liking my choice of curtains, Mark (and why would you!).................but they do work, both to cut down on direct sunlight (my shed is South facing) and retain warmth.
> 
> Its only PaulC1 who has publicly posted and branded me a bit strange.
> 
> 2 quid from a boot sale, as my Missus keeps reminding me.


I can't quite remember - did you have matching cushions as well :lol2:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

halfmanhalftarantula said:


> I can't quite remember - did you have matching cushions as well :lol2:


You've seen it.

Where would I sit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

I'll check out the soft furnishings at my next boot sale...


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

i would just leave it without a window


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> i would just leave it without a window


Don't spiders need sunlight to photosynthesise?


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

You could use the same type of thing that is used in greenhouses, it a mesh that still lets the light in, but defuses the suns rays,..


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

Floor battens fixed in place and treated.










Jablite insulation cut and in place...


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

Looking good will you be doing the same sort of thing with the door??


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> Looking good will you be doing the same sort of thing with the door??


Yes I will be doing the same sort of thing for the walls, door and roof but using Kingspan insulation.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

halfmanhalftarantula said:


> Yes I will be doing the same sort of thing for the walls, door and roof but using Kingspan insulation.


Can I ask if I may what the total cost will be


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> Can I ask if I may what the total cost will be


I'm keeping a running total - When the floor is finished tomorrow I'll have a tot up - but it's not cheap!


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

halfmanhalftarantula said:


> My next question was about the window - I want to leave it so as to let in a bit of natural light during daylight hours and therefore still have a night and day in the shed - however I'm concerned about losing heat through it as Peter points out. My only idea was to put a layer of perspex internally and externally and therefore make a triple glazed effect.
> 
> Any other ideas anyone...


I tried the double and triple glazed thingy with perspex but it didnt work in cold weather as well as I wanted so I painted the inside of the glass black (to look nice from the outside) then covered it with Kingspan and boarded it over with 1/2in plywood. Lighting is via a single 6ft florescent tube on 12hrs per day. Works for me.


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

I would say that I am at the halfway point...

Floor is now down and treated.










My list of things still to do:

Insulate walls, roof and door and then overclad with MDF
Install electricity
Decide what I am going to do with the window.
Install racking for Tarantulas.
Decide on heater...










A few people have enquired about cost so far. I read alot of online reviews for sheds ranging from dirt cheap to quite expensive and they all had similar issues (wood not of highest quality, unable to build shed square etc..) Anticipating that problem I decided to buy the cheapest shed possible and do a "proper" job on it - make sure the wood is treated and use the best insulation etc..

So here are my costings to date:

Shed £244.00
Wood £45.21
Ironmongery, Screws and Accessories £28
Bricks £23.94
Wood Filler and Sealants £47.16
Ronseal £27.96
Insulation £31.96

Total So Far £448.23

I've not enjoyed totaling that up!! I originally thought £500 would be enough however running this post and picking up on all your thoughts has allowed me to avoid some of the issues you have incurred and focused me on doing the job properly.

I hope the bread knife doesn't see this post!!


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

That's looking pretty good


----------



## MajesticJT (Jul 23, 2012)

daaaaamn man!.
I'm liking this the more i see of it, has to be said.

Looks comfey in there.
If it dont workout for the Ts, I'll rent it out for myself .

Kidding aside, best of luck, looks good and came well under what i'd have guessed, as far as price goes!.

:2thumb:

EDIT : drunken typos.


----------



## Dannydarby86 (Aug 27, 2012)

Looking perfect so far,not gonna lie,I'm a little bit jealous :lol2:


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

Bit of an update...

Electricity has started to get installed.










Kingspan in ceiling and overboarded with hardboard - I used hardboard because the battens in the roof weren't great and I didn't want to attempt to put anything too heavy above my head!!










Now for the science bit.. I decided to put reflective insulation on the ceiling which will help deflect the rising heat back down into the shed...










First section of Kingspan on the walls...


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

This is becoming a labour of love...

Kingspan as far as the eye can see.




























Now overboarded and sealed.


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

Total Cost so far..

Shed £244.00
Wood £131.05
Ironmongery, Screws & Accessories £28.00
Bricks £23.94
Woodfiller & Sealants £72.58
Ronseal £27.96
Insulation £197.98

Total Cost £725.31

This is the shed now finished - I will continue to post a few pics as I kit it with racking and a heater.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

I see you have installed an umbilical so you can stay in permanent contact with the Mother ship!!!!!

Have you got any ventilation in there? Its gonna get well warm in there in the Summer.


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

Lucky Eddie said:


> I see you have installed an umbilical so you can stay in permanent contact with the Mother ship!!!!!
> 
> Have you got any ventilation in there? Its gonna get well warm in there in the Summer.


I am working on a latch which will leave the door slightly ajar in the summer or as and when required. The only problem I can see at the moment is that my Great Dane appears to think it is a kennel I have built for him!


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

you will still need some ventilation it will hold water if not


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> you will still need some ventilation it will hold water if not


I should have said the door has a gap all the way round to allow for ventilation. If this isn't enough I can reinstate the windows or drill through a few ventilation holes.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks fantastic mate !! Very good job !

I'd love to do this but my shed is 16ft long and gets sun from sunrise to sunset in the summer, so the insulating costs would run waaay to high for me to do this


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

I've recently fitted an extractor fan wired through a thermostat which has definitely helped with the higher temps that we had during the brief summer. 
As there is almost always someone in during the day when the outside temps get warm the Mrs opens the shed door but if everyone is out and it get warmer than 25C, the thermostat kicks in and the extractor fan then keeps the warm air down to a manageable level. 
Something worth thinking about as it isnt expensive to buy but it would be much easier fitting it while the shed is empty rather than trying to fit it around the tubs and tanks like i had to.

Thermostat link >>>  HERE
The extractor fan was bought from screwfix.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

PeterUK said:


> I've recently fitted an extractor fan wired through a thermostat which has definitely helped with the higher temps that we had during the brief summer.


Yep, same here. I use a coolstat set at 26C. Does the job a treat.

There are holes in the floor (mesh covered of course), so as the hot air is pumped out, cool air from under the shed is drawn in.


----------



## Bigjim (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for this thread - I'm building a snake house (which is the same principle I guess). Was the thermostat easy to wire up for the extractor fan?

Cheers

Jim


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Bigjim said:


> Thanks for this thread - I'm building a snake house (which is the same principle I guess). Was the thermostat easy to wire up for the extractor fan?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jim


If you use a coolstat, its just plug and play......same as a heat mat stat, but the other way round (if that makes sense!).


----------



## Bigjim (Feb 26, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> If you use a coolstat, its just plug and play......same as a heat mat stat, but the other way round (if that makes sense!).


I've just got a basic thermostat from screwfix. It was way cheaper


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

This thread is proving to be quite a source of information, things like running and extractor off a coolstat aren't something I'd have thought of until reading through this.
Good stuff chaps!


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

boxofsorrows said:


> This thread is proving to be quite a source of information, things like running and extractor off a coolstat aren't something I'd have thought of until reading through this.
> Good stuff chaps!


Its an old marine keepers trick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Bigjim said:


> Thanks for this thread - I'm building a snake house (which is the same principle I guess). Was the thermostat easy to wire up for the extractor fan?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jim


Extremely easy. 
On the stat that I bought all that had to be done was a single cut to the live wire which was then joined together inside the stat via screwdown terminals and the fan was like wiring a plug.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Its an old marine keepers trick!!!!!!!!!


Why do you keep marines and not infantry?
That's a bit racist don't you think?


----------



## omen (Sep 26, 2011)

it is looking good


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> I've recently fitted an extractor fan wired through a thermostat which has definitely helped with the higher temps that we had during the brief summer.
> As there is almost always someone in during the day when the outside temps get warm the Mrs opens the shed door but if everyone is out and it get warmer than 25C, the thermostat kicks in and the extractor fan then keeps the warm air down to a manageable level.
> Something worth thinking about as it isnt expensive to buy but it would be much easier fitting it while the shed is empty rather than trying to fit it around the tubs and tanks like i had to.
> 
> ...


Cheers Peter - This looks like the answer.


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

Bit of an update...

Carpet Down.

Vent in place.

Racking starting to go in.

Internal door hardware done.





































Need to finish installing electricity, finish racking and get heater.

I have a cool air blower (for want of a better description) that I was thinking of running off a cool stat for the summer when the shed may get too hot. This is NOT a fan so won't just blow warm air around but generates cold air which can oscillate around the shed.

Thoughts anyone...


----------



## MajesticJT (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh my gawd.
That is looking very cosey.
The thermals look good, judging by the shots given.

If you go with ventilation, bare in mind thermal displacement.
By that i mean, like a PC case, think of hot air out, cool air in, or vice-versa.
Air flow...

But, i know you aint a dummy, like anybody will place an air vent behind a heat source.

Looking great though, If ya T's don;t like it, can i rent it out ?.
50 a fort night ok ?. 

All the best man, looks super!.


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

The mother ship is nearly finished...

I have been delayed slightly as my sparks can't come and finish wiring the electricity in till next weekend however I have started putting some of my "emptys" and various bits and bobs in the shed. I have custom built a workbench / shelf to try and utilise as much of the space as possible.










As you can see as well as having a useful desk I also have hidden storage in the corners.










I've adorned the door with a couple of posters...










And the kids thought this was a good idea for the door...










One final shot from outside...










Hopefully I will have pics next weekend with the electricity done, light installed, heater in and racking on the right hand side finished.


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

Hi,

Very interesting informative post and great looking shed ,you have done well.

Just out of interest will you be alarming the shed ???

I would like to do something like this myself but fear that some toe rag would break in and nick the T's .


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Buzzlightyear said:


> Hi,
> 
> Very interesting informative post and great looking shed ,you have done well.
> 
> ...


 thats a point also the sign might invite scum to break in


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Buzzlightyear said:


> Hi,
> 
> Very interesting informative post and great looking shed ,you have done well.
> 
> ...


This was my thought too, I guess it all depends on where you live, but around my way I'd need to be happy that the entire rear garden was as secure as can be and then still I'd want to alarm the shed. 

But corking job on the shed all the same. How's it doing insulation wise, I take it that the temperatures been measured at regular intervals for a few days to determine if there's much fluctuation?


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> thats a point also the sign might invite scum to break in


The whole security thing is an issue - the wife thought that putting the sign on the door would mean a burglar is less likely to break in. If it was an opportunist burglar I think they would be looking for bikes etc. and probably wouldn't know what to do with Tarantulas...I may be wrong. If this is the case there are two other sheds in the garden that they are more likely to try and gain entry to.

I'm not saying my house is burglar proof because no house is - but my garden on three sides backs onto three other gardens with a 6ft fence - therefore to get in to my garden they have to go through other peoples gardens. On the fourth side is my house and another 6ft fence that leads to a long driveway down the side of my house.

The reason I have 6ft fences everywhere is that I have 3 Great Danes who bark if an ant moves a pebble at the end of the garden.

On a serious note... An alarm is a good idea but I'm very confident my Danes will do that for me!


----------



## UpLink (Dec 14, 2011)

I was just thinking as I read that last comment you should just get a dog haha my two Staffies go mental if anyone comes near my house at night but I'm pretty sure three great Danes would put most off! 

Shed looks awesome by the way :2thumb:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

halfmanhalftarantula said:


> The whole security thing is an issue - the wife thought that putting the sign on the door would mean a burglar is less likely to break in. If it was an opportunist burglar I think they would be looking for bikes etc. and probably wouldn't know what to do with Tarantulas...I may be wrong. If this is the case there are two other sheds in the garden that they are more likely to try and gain entry to.
> 
> I'm not saying my house is burglar proof because no house is - but my garden on three sides backs onto three other gardens with a 6ft fence - therefore to get in to my garden they have to go through other peoples gardens. On the fourth side is my house and another 6ft fence that leads to a long driveway down the side of my house.
> 
> ...


i realy cant see anyone getting lol


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

I noticed today in Homebase they were selling shed alarms for a tenner!!
For that price I may as well get one - I still reckon my Great Danes will get the burglar first.


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

boxofsorrows said:


> This was my thought too, I guess it all depends on where you live, but around my way I'd need to be happy that the entire rear garden was as secure as can be and then still I'd want to alarm the shed.
> 
> But corking job on the shed all the same. How's it doing insulation wise, I take it that the temperatures been measured at regular intervals for a few days to determine if there's much fluctuation?


There is obviously no heat at the moment in the shed and the temperature is constant at around 55-60 degrees. What heat that is in there at the moment seems to be retained fairly well.

I also bought some (cheap) greenhouse thermometers and hung them at various places in the shed to check for cold spots.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

halfmanhalftarantula said:


> There is obviously no heat at the moment in the shed and the temperature is constant at around 55-60 degrees. What heat that is in there at the moment seems to be retained fairly well.
> 
> I also bought some (cheap) greenhouse thermometers and hung them at various places in the shed to check for cold spots.


Yeah this is what I was wondering - is it remaining pretty stable as is. Should give you a good indication how well the insulation is doing its job


----------



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Yep, same here. I use a coolstat set at 26C. Does the job a treat.
> 
> There are holes in the floor (mesh covered of course), so as the hot air is pumped out, cool air from under the shed is drawn in.


where did you get your coolstat from


----------



## wayneb (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All
A very interesting thread indeed. I am now planning to build a Tarantula/ roach shed in my back garden. Thank you to all that involved in this thread. May I ask about backup heating in the event of a power failure in the dead of winter. Does anyone have backups and has anyone thought of this, I am asking because Durban South Africa the power was so unreliable, having moved to Redditch it would be my bigest fear, frozen T’s.


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

wayneb said:


> Hi All
> A very interesting thread indeed. I am now planning to build a Tarantula/ roach shed in my back garden. Thank you to all that involved in this thread. May I ask about backup heating in the event of a power failure in the dead of winter. Does anyone have backups and has anyone thought of this, I am asking because Durban South Africa the power was so unreliable, having moved to Redditch it would be my bigest fear, frozen T’s.


I haven't thought about back up power however there is someone home pretty much all the time which will allow for a morning and evening check. I'm confident that the insulation would hold the heat long enough if there is a power cut.


----------



## VonnieF (Dec 3, 2011)

Now my hubby's shed is up and running with heat/light and spiders I have to say it's totally AWESOME! :2thumb: Well done hmht!:flrt:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

wayneb said:


> Does anyone have backups and has anyone thought of this, I am asking because Durban South Africa the power was so unreliable, having moved to Redditch it would be my bigest fear, frozen T’s.


The only back up i have is another smaller oil filled radiator set at a slightly lower temp in case the temps drop lower than the main radiator can handle.

Power cuts ? The last power cut I can remember was in the early 1970's. Power cuts are not a thing that I've ever worried about nor do i even think of them.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> The only back up i have is another smaller oil filled radiator set at a slightly lower temp in case the temps drop lower than the main radiator can handle.
> 
> Power cuts ? The last power cut I can remember was in the early 1970's. Power cuts are not a thing that I've ever worried about nor do i even think of them.


Yeah we had one for the first time in a few years last week...lasted for an hour.

The days of spending 3 nights with only a few candles in the front room are long gone.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

PeterUK said:


> The only back up i have is another smaller oil filled radiator set at a slightly lower temp in case the temps drop lower than the main radiator can handle.
> 
> Power cuts ? The last power cut I can remember was in the early 1970's. Power cuts are not a thing that I've ever worried about nor do i even think of them.


how old are you 1970 :lol2: we get them all the time round here


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> how old are you 1970 :lol2: we get them all the time round here


Nowadays it's only for short periods though. It's not as if the power will be off for a week and your T's will freeze.


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

So just to round up this post a few pictures of the completed spider shed.

Electricity now installed










Light installed and on a timer










View from the doorway










Left hand side










Right hand side










On a positive note whenever I have entered the shed the heater has been off and a constant temp of around 26 degrees maintained - therefore all my hardwork insulating appears to be paying off.

On a negative note I should have listened to Lucky Eddie and got a shed twice the size!

Now for the painful bit - what did it cost?

This is just for the shed:

Shed £244
Electrician and Electrical Goods £110
Ironmongery £20.72
Wood £137.03
Insulation £255
Bricks £23.94
Ronseal £38.94
Miscellaneous £59.06

Total £888.69

The Internal Fit Out (ie Carpet, Racking, Desk etc.)

£189.20

Heater

£164.99

I hope this post helps anyone looking to do this in the future...


----------



## MEDICALMAN (Jul 9, 2012)

very nice. that racking is cost efective then if you got it for within the £189. and i see you can stack two of the exo faunarims per shelf - i may need some of that racking as i use the same faunariums for my T's albeit in IKEA expedit units.


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

MEDICALMAN said:


> very nice. that racking is cost efective then if you got it for within the £189. and i see you can stack two of the exo faunarims per shelf - i may need some of that racking as i use the same faunariums for my T's albeit in IKEA expedit units.


I got a bit lucky with the racking - I used units from B&Q which fitted perfectly down both sides they were £30 each which wasn't bad however if you join their B&Q club (online FOC) on random weekends they email you to say that there is 20% off this weekend. I got all my racking one weekend on this deal and most of the wood needed a previous weekend on this deal! If I had had enough space I could've got everything on this deal and saved a small fortune!


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

How's the shed doing now the weather is getting a heck of a lot colder?


----------



## Tom3593 (Nov 7, 2012)

looks mental mate


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

The shed is doing very well - it's actually better insulated than my house!! I know this because we are currently freezing our b****cks off with new central heating system being fitted today!!

The shed easily maintains a regulated temperature although I'm sure the heater has obviously been on a bit more. All spiders are comfortable and happy :no1:


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

halfmanhalftarantula said:


> The shed is doing very well - it's actually better insulated than my house!! I know this because we are currently freezing our b****cks off with new central heating system being fitted today!!
> 
> The shed easily maintains a regulated temperature although I'm sure the heater has obviously been on a bit more. All spiders are comfortable and happy :no1:


Yeah but you know how it is with pets/animals - our dogs had chicken for dinner last night while we just had supermarket frozen burgers lol.

Good job though, glad it's all running nicely


----------

